# Tiny ramp trouble?



## PaulR (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm working on a parking deck project and due to a precast mishap the door to the stairwell/elevator lobby sits in a concrete wall opening that is 1 inch higher than the landing surface. My thought was to use one of those aluminum threshold-style ramps at the base of the door to allow a smooth transition down to the landing. Only problem is the code would require a level landing at the top and bottom of the ramp for maneuvering/etc. I really want the ramp to just go right to the base of the door similar to any other threshold arrangement. This ramp is all of twelve inches long, do I really need a top landing?

Before you suggest grinding down the concrete, we've already done that. Originally the difference in elevation was 2 inches. We got it down to 1 inch and we can't grind much further.


----------



## fatboy (Nov 18, 2016)

No matter what, that will be a trip hazard for eternity. Just last weekend, I was at a club that had a couple outdoor transitions similar to this, maybe an inch, even painted, I stumbled the first time. No....... not alcohol related.

Anyway, you need to talk with the AHJ/Inspector that will be signing off on it. He might not require the landing,I don't know if that would make it better, or worse. Just a bad situation.

Good luck.


----------



## ICE (Nov 18, 2016)

Can it be less than 5% slope?


----------



## tbz (Nov 18, 2016)

I would suggest floating the floor to 1:20 its only 8 more inches and then it is not considered a ramp but just a walkway with no top and bottom landing being required.

my 2 cents


----------



## steveray (Nov 18, 2016)

A picky inspector would not allow you to "slope" the landing...

1008.1.5 Floor elevation. There shall be a floor or landing on
each side of a door. Such floor or landing shall be at the same
elevation on each side of the door. Landings shall be level
except for exterior landings, which are permitted to have a
slope not to exceed 0.25 unit vertical in 12 units horizontal
(2-percent slope).


----------



## my250r11 (Nov 18, 2016)

Come out level 60" and then float in.


----------



## Yikes (Nov 18, 2016)

Do what TBZ said, or, Use a 1/2" tall half saddle threshold to reduce your 1" tall problem down to 1/2".  Then use some tapered topping compound on top of the PT parking slab to finish it off.


----------

